# +p+



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

i was curious if anyone has any experience with factory +p+ loads. i know its kinda use at your own risk, but i saw some win ranger +p+ and the numbers and ballistics were impressive. high point guns say ok but that bunch may say anything t sell you something no reputation=nothing to lose, im not planning on shooting hot loads regularly just a box to make sure gun is ok with it and use it as ccw/home defense ammo, but not going to do that without firing some first and i was wondering if the slide might kaboom in my hand....... this reminds me when i was a little younger i had this lorcin .380 i shot it a little, decided to sell it, cleaned it up real good before guy was coming to shoot it and maybe buy it. when he came i had just got it back together he loads a shell walks out back and fired , the slide comes off the gun when it discharged and the fireing pin hit him right between the eyes scared the shit out of me , thought he was dead, i had forgot to put a pin or something back in, he was ok and bought the gun


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What gun are you wanting to fire this in? You mention Hi Point and Lorcin, but this is posted in the Smith&Wesson sub-forum?

I WOULD NOT shoot +P+ in a Hi Point, Lorcin, Jennings, Raven...etc.


----------



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry awake late.... sigma 9 ve


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This is what your SAFETY & INSTRUCTION MANUAL has to say.

pg. 13


> *"Plus-P-Plus (+P+) ammunition must not be used in Smith &
> Wesson firearms*. This marking on the ammunition designates
> that it exceeds established industry standards, but the designation
> does not represent defined pressure limits and therefore
> such ammunition may vary significantly as to the pressures generated.


If you have not done so, please read your manual.

Use the ammo at your own risk. Generally a few rounds of +P+ won't hurt anything, but it's your gun and your hands holding it. A steady diet of +P or +P+ can cause premature wear may even possibly damage the gun.

Personally, I'd just stick with regular 9mm or 9mm+P ammo.


----------



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

*plus p plus*

i knew i would get this response.....i know what the manual says.....i want to know has anyone shot a +p+ through their sigma and if so how many and any ill effects. thats all. and the reason i ask is that why would winchester make ammo that causes 99% of guns to explode


----------



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry if i come off as rude , but you quoted the manual on me


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

saratj1 said:


> i knew i would get this response.....i know what the manual says.....i want to know has anyone shot a +p+ through their sigma and if so how many and any ill effects. thats all. and the reason i ask is that why would winchester make ammo that causes 99% of guns to explode


Then why didn't you include that in your original post?

S&W and other manufacturers place that info in the manual for liability reasons in case you do have a gun blowup in your hand you can't blame S&W.

So like I said, 
*
Use the ammo at your own risk. Generally a few rounds of +P+ won't hurt anything, but it's your gun and your hands holding it. A steady diet of +P or +P+ can cause premature wear may even possibly damage the gun.

Personally, I'd just stick with regular 9mm or 9mm+P ammo. *


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

saratj1 said:


> sorry if i come off as rude , but you quoted the manual on me


Good luck getting helpful info out of this crowd with that attitude, no further comment.


----------



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Then why didn't you include that in your original post?
> 
> S&W and other manufacturers place that info in the manual for liability reasons in case you do have a gun blowup in your hand you can't blame S&W.
> 
> ...


you answered my problem with your post but still say nothing constructive. do you do everything the manual says with all your firearms, i doubt it as manuals are very redundant and conservative for legal issues. but unless you know about +p+ you cant really help. i dont know what to say. but i will say this how about if you see my name on a post just dont even read it and save yourself the trouble of searching manuals for the answer


----------

